# New AC-12 Cab Forward



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

InterMountain announced that they'll be releasing N scale AC-12 cab forward locomotives in the Nov. / Dec. time frame. They want you to reserve by may 31st. Scroll to the bottom of this page for AC-12 info:

http://www.intermountain-railway.com/

I know that one online retailer is discounting them, but I'll defer to Josh and let him see what he can do for us before I post that link.


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I just called Walthers for more information. Unfortunatly we don't get a great discount on InterMountain, so we can't discount these as much as we normally do.

List price is 329.95
Our price would be $313.45
Member price would be $282.11 (member pricing on this item is very, very close to our actual price)

If you can do better pricing than that, I'd go for it. Most items we can discount pretty deeply, but these ones are supposed to be pretty limited at least through Walthers.


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I just spoke to InterMountain Railway and if there's enough interest, I can get better pricing for everyone. Here's the pricing breakdown that's only for MTF members. If we can get 4 people who want to preorder these, I can get the price to $227.66 + $7.50 shipping. Let me know if you're interested and we'll start a group buy. I'll be the first to say that I'll pick one up and begin modelling in N, so we just need 3 more.


----------

